# West Michigan Sidewalk crew needed



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

I am looking to hire two good people to handle all my sidewalks. Great pay and end of year bonus.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you get any extra warm bodies, let me know....


----------

